# Nikon 105mm vs 60mm f/2.8 macro lens.



## timarp000

Links:

105mm - AF-S VR Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED from Nikon
60mm - AF-S Micro NIKKOR 60mm f/2.8G ED from Nikon

My Camera - Nikon D40X - D40X from Nikon

I am on a budget! so less money is better  Which lens would be better as the 105mm is almost twice as much as the 60mm.

Thank You in advance


----------



## orb9220

Depends on what you are going to macro. As the 60mm is too close for the most part for capturing insects and such. I always prefer the 90mm or greater for a longer stand away at 9"-11" kind of reach as not to disturb and losing getting the shot. 

I would look into the Tamron 90mm f2.8 1:1 macro as my Best Bang for the Buck choice. And in a month or three they are coming out with an improved updated version with VC and faster USD AF version.
.


----------



## cgipson1

The 105 will allow more distance to your subject (minimum focusing distance) and this has a couple of advantages:

It doesn't scare the subjects as much
It makes it easier to light properly as there is more room

You might also consider the Tokina 100mm 2.8 or the Tamron 90mm. They are both excellent lenses and will do very good macro. You might even consider an older Nikon "D" lens... as they do very well also. Macro is usually Manual Focusing.. so AF is not a necessity either.


----------



## Derrel

What he said! AND< for the umnpeenth time, I will give my own personal suggestion on procuring a macro lens: Buy a tele-macro, like a 90,100, or 105mm lens, OR LONGER. Andm, this is just as critical--buy it USED,at a good price!!! Macro lenses are the single most-bought,least-used, most-traded-back-in, most-resold lenses ever!!! I have seen (and bought!) 20- to 25 year-old macro lenses in LIKE-NEW condition, at ridiculously low prices! $50. $65. $105. Just incredibly, stooopid-low prices. All used. Of course, these were OLD lenses. My most recent macro lenses were a Sigma 180/3.5 for $450, and a Tamron 90, used, for $260. And a Vivitar Series one 55mm f/2.8 for $50.


----------



## orb9220

Yep paid $260 for my Kiron 105mm f2.8 1:1 manual glass. Was sharp but heavy. 



Kiron 105mm f2.8 Macro 1 of 3 by Orbmiser, on Flickr




Spider On the Mend by Orbmiser, on Flickr



Rose Thorn's by Orbmiser, on Flickr

But ended up having to sell it for medical bills. But also can look into as Derrel mentions older manual glass can be had quite cheap.

"1966" 55mm f3.5 micro pre-ai $45 tho only goes 1:2 unless you add the PK-13 extension tube to get 1:1. And newer bodies will need to find a Ai or Ai-s version which will double or triple the price I got the pre-ai for.




New Beginning by Orbmiser, on Flickr

But there are many more options out there. So keep researching and decide on function vs. price.
.


----------



## timarp000

cgipson1 said:


> The 105 will allow more distance to your subject (minimum focusing distance) and this has a couple of advantages:
> 
> It doesn't scare the subjects as much
> It makes it easier to light properly as there is more room
> 
> You might also consider the Tokina 100mm 2.8 or the Tamron 90mm. They are both excellent lenses and will do very good macro. You might even consider an older Nikon "D" lens... as they do very well also. Macro is usually Manual Focusing.. so AF is not a necessity either.


But will those 3rd party macro's have Vibration Reduction or Image Stabilization?


----------



## timarp000

Also, since im using The D40X which is DX format camera there will be a 1.5x crop factor so a 105mm lens will be ~150mm that means a 60mm lens would be a 90mm lens. But i am looking forward to upgrade to d600 in future (5-6months)


----------



## orb9220

timarp000 said:


> Also, since im using The D40X which is DX format camera there will be a 1.5x crop factor so a 105mm lens will be ~150mm that means a 60mm lens would be a 90mm lens. But i am looking forward to upgrade to d600 in future (5-6months)



Crop factor has little do do with focal length as that is more about Field of view. We are talking minimum focus distance which is an issue with some types of macro subjects. And minimum focus distance doesn't change due to going to full frame or using crop sensor only Field of View changes.

And as I pointed out the Tamron 90mm will be releasing a VR version in short order. But mute point as many recommend tripod and VR OFF for macro work.

Me thinks you are moving to fast without understanding.
.


----------



## Derrel

The Baby Nikon models CAN USE PRE-AI lenses, with no modification, so there is an entire world's worth of older, manual focus macro lenses in F-mount, which will "function" on your D40x. (D60,D40,D40x, D3000-,D5000 series bodies are the Baby Nikons). Vibration Reduction is NOT a necessity for a macro lens, and in fact image stabilization works LESS-effectively at close range than it does at Infinity. The Baby Nikon models were made without two controls on the body, the minimum aperture sensing pin, and the AI coupler, so those cameras can use pre-AI, Ai, AF, AF-D, and AF-S lenses without modification. They will not give you light metering or flash metering with manual-focusing lenses however, but they WILL MOUNT and they will SHOOT pictures with fully MANUAL exposure control. SO...on a really tight budget, look at the pre-Ai macro models, like say, the 55mm f/3.5 that orb9220 bought for $45, and I picked up for $65 in mint shape--and 30 years old at the time!!! I like my Tamron 90 AF-SP, but that is a "screw drive" focuser; the newer Tamron 90mm AF models have in-lens motors, so they DO focus on the Baby Nikon series models.

For the majority of people, I am NOT convinved that Canon's 100mm-L macro, or Nikon's 105mm VR macro, are worth the huge cost over something older-tech, like the Tamron 90mm macro models, or even an oldr, manaul focus Nikkor AI-S lens, like the 105mm f/2.8 Micro-Nikkor. Or even orb9220's older, 105mm f/2.8 Kiron manual focus lens made in the late 1970's/early 1980's era.


----------



## eric1971

From what I have heard, the 105 makes a great portrait lens, so it would be like haveing two lenses in one.


----------



## molested_cow

I got my 105mm macro vr for cheap because the store owner quoted me the wrong price and he honored it.

Anyways, I don't find VR on this lens useful for close up shots. Most of the time, I end up using a tripod or find a way to stabilize it, then use a remote trigger in Mup mode.

Bugs like to hide in the shade, in the morning when the sun isn't quite up yet or after sunset. VR isn't all that useful if you want good depth of field.

That said, this is an excellent lens. I am very clad I bought it.


----------

